# Lexapro.... Please read, I'm curious:(



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

Has anybody, and I mean ANYBODY had success with Lexapro?
By success I mean the following...
1. It lowered your anxiety SIGNIFICANTLY.
2. It lowered your depression SIGNIFICANTLY.
3. It lowered/cured your DP and/or DR.

I'm weaning off of Celexa tonight because my suicidal thoughts came back. Blah... And I'm being switched to Lexapro. I hear it's a more recent version of Celexa. If that's true, why'd they give me Lexapro? How is it different? I just really want to beat this dissociation problem... It's been 7 months already. I need something, anything that will pull me out of this. Just give me your opinions on the drug, that'd be great

And please reassure me this will go away with time. My brain thinks that since its been 7 months, I'm living with this for life...


----------



## SorR3n (Jun 24, 2013)

I've been on and off lexapro since I was 14, and I'm 21 now, with my DP/DR coming on when I was 17. I have a LOT of mixed feeling about this drug, and about drugs in general. I honestly feel that if I was given love and comfort when I was a kid I wouldn't have needed the lexapro and the other shit I was put on, but of course in this society it's easy to send your kid to a shrink instead of dealing with the root of the issue. Anyways haha it did help me in highschool with anxiety and depression and i became outgoing and social, but I also feel that lexapro and lithium might have triggered a lot of DP symptoms. It's hard to pinpoint. But after DP/DR sank in, I went back on it, and I believe it did help, or at least I started to recover while I was on it. But when I tried to get off of it I relapsed. I tried it again and it never worked, so now I take Pristiq (which doesn't do shit either). What I've learned in my 4 years of DP is that drugs alone won't do SHIT. I always hit rock bottom and reach for drugs like a baby for a bottle... I'm learning that these problems are purely psychological, and can be only helped by changing behavior and thought patterns (it's fucking HARD to do, but possible). I say you can try the lexapro, it won't hurt, it may help a bit, but ultimately you're going to have to start finding ways to decrease your symptoms. Exercise, not socially isolating, staying as focused as possible outside yourself, listening to music, pouring yourself into a hobby (music, art, sports, etc...), reading some spiritual literature... You can and will get better dude, so can I. I'm deep in this shit too, and it's been 4 hellish years that I can hardly remember, but I've had my ups and downs. I've made new friends, grown a lot, learned a lot, and even when I trick myself into thinking I've forgotten everything thats happened and everyone I've met, I know that I DID get better and it IS possible. You can't think your way out of it, you must change your behavior, stay out of your head, and reassociate into your life instead of letting the fear immobilize you. Have faith it will get better, we create our own reality, we can change it. Be positive! I wish you the best and hope you and I, and everyone who suffers from this recovers soon. peace =D


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

Ive been on Lexapro now for 3 weeks and initially I thought it was really helping but now I still have dp. But if it makes you feel better I have a friend who told me her dp/dr completely lifted after 6weeks on this medication. so it is possible. I was thinking of trying Pristiq cause I have another friend who said her dp/dr lifted after 3 days on it and that was after having the symptoms for 3 years. do you think its worth a try to switch again. Just got of paxil cause I didn't think it was working.


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

Don't try the switch until you've been on the medication for 8 weeks the medication isn't at it's highest ability yet, there's still potential for it to help your dp


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

so its been going on 2 weeks on 20 mg of lexapro. do I wait 4_6 wks with the increase too. I just want to be st the point where I dont have horrible depression over having dp and have my thoughts and anxiety under control. ive had dp for goi.going on 4 yrs and until I had baby never took meds just lived life with it.


----------



## Your_Lordship (Aug 7, 2013)

2bad... weed can help with so many things but not this. Dp is the one thing that forces us to take real shit.


----------



## dpdr (May 17, 2013)

Lexapro doesnt do a shit for anxiety i am taking it since 2005, only problem if i quit i get the zapps.

Now Im building of lexapro and started with voldoxan, seems to work for anxiety and for depression, Also taking Lamotrigine. Still building op lamo and valdoxan,

This in combi with 1mg rivotril.

So i have 3 anti-depressedants in my body, it scares me a little when i take them all and go to bed  I have the feeling its not good, but my shrink said its ok.

So ill believe that.

Its a fucking hell, i have also HPPD. Man its a hell


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

For me lexapro really helps with my anxiety.

Not everyone its reacting the same at one medicine


----------



## dpdr (May 17, 2013)

so true 

It didnt work for me


----------



## dpdr (May 17, 2013)

je was zo angstig lautje, gaat het nu beter met je???


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

Ja de angst is een stuk minder gelukkig. 
Ik had eerst drie dagen die echt verschrikkelijk waren en toen ging het steeds beter. 
Maar ik moet zeggen ik was ook met me ouders mee op vakantie en ik deed gewoon alles. 
Zwemmen, wandelen, shoppen. 
Denk dat dat ook wel geholpen heeft. 
Ik heb nog steeds dp helaas en ben nog steeds bang dat ik we helemaal terug val en ik gewoon effe een goed momentje heb tussen door. 
Maar ik hoop dat de dp weer steeds minder wordt door gewoon weer dit te gaan met me leven.

hoeist nu met jou ?


----------



## dpdr (May 17, 2013)

Top Lautje,

Hier is het met vallen en opstaan, ben gestopt met bepaalde medicijnen dus dat is ook ff ont(wennen)


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

ok translation please. lol and update all through dp is still there anxiety seems a bit less but I take my clonazepam .25 mg dly and helos with it s bit goi.g to give it one more month and if dont work msy switch. I believe u have to stay positive with hope that it will lift. medicine for me has partly helped with that


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

coco how is lexapro working for you so far


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

I'd say the initial derealization is 90% gone with the last (and worst) symptom being brain fog. It has helped. I've only been on it for four weeks as well so there's still two-four weeks before it hits it's full potential. It's not a cure but it does lighten the blow of this condition!


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

tease sorry I will translate. 
For me it helped with my anxiety. 
I had so much anxiety and got depressed., Was thinking I would never get better and my life was over. 
Now my anxiety is less, I have more hope. And just do everything. 
Sometimes I fall back and thinking medician is not helping.

Dp is still her but I hope now I can do a lot again. 
I can beat this again.,


----------



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

What is for all of U the difference between anxiety and dp/dr?


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

Well I stuck in the situation anymore I don't know if its more depression or anxiety and the dp don't help at all. been on the Lexapro for 8 weeks but he just uped me to 20mg 3 weeks ago. Im going to give it 3 more weeks on the 20mg if that don't work I don't think Lexapro is helping much. I know they say 4-6 weeks when you start so maybe it will take 6 weeks with the increase too. atleast I hope so in a way. he was thinking of adding abilify or trying me on pristiq. Just want to feel better.


----------

